# Vape Friendly Malls And Places



## BhavZ (28/4/14)

Hi All, so I thought it would interesting to have a list of all the places which are deemed as vape friendly.

I think the best method for this to work would be to copy and paste the list and update it with the place you would like to add at the end, (sort of how the attendance list for vape meets are run). Please put the name of the place, the area and type of place it is as seen below.

1) Canal Walk - Century City, Cape Town (Mall)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/14)

1) Canal Walk - Century City, Cape Town (Mall)
2) VapeKing Lounge - Johannesburg

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/4/14)

Lol rowan!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek (28/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol rowan!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


He's not wrong, is he?


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/14)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> He's not wrong, is he?



Nope he's not


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/14)

1) Canal Walk - Century City, Cape Town (Mall)
2) VapeKing Lounge - Johannesburg
3) Pavilion Mall Westville
4) Oscars Restaurant in the undercover outside area
5) Rob's Man Cave
6) Rob's Offices in Kloof

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto (28/4/14)

Sat in the back row at the cinema yesterday and was vaping away. Hehe. 

Heard the guy up front saying "Iemand se red bull ruik lekker jong!!!" 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (28/4/14)

Missouri Spur - Key West Mall Krugersdorp
Puff Vape Shope - Cradle stone Mall Krugersdorp 
Crow Daddy's - Tzaneen (Tzaneen Hotel)
The Grill Shop - Krugersdorp
Milky Lane - Key West Mall Krugersdorp
Mug & Bean - Key West Mall Krugersdorp
Mug & Bean - President Square Krugersdorp
President Hyper - Krugersdorp
Panarottis - Key West Mall Krugersdorp


----------



## Die Kriek (28/4/14)

Funny enough, I've never even been to Crawdaddy's, and I've lived here for 6 years! Nice to know it's vape friendly though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Funny enough, I've never even been to Crawdaddy's, and I've lived here for 6 years! Nice to know it's vape friendly though



Been there over the Easter Weekend, and I must say the see food platter is amazing!! And off-cos I love that place cause me, my sister and Jaco vaped through the whole evening. May I ask what High School you attended


----------



## Just B (28/4/14)

Mugg and Bean Pinecrest Cntr, Pinetown (NO STINKIES ALLOWED)

Sam Browns, kloof (also allow smokers)
Oscars Hillcrest (but in smokers section)
RJ's (outside with smokers)


----------



## Die Kriek (28/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Been there over the Easter Weekend, and I must say the see food platter is amazing!! And off-cos I love that place cause me, my sister and Jaco vaped through the whole evening. May I ask what High School you attended


Moved here after school, attended Oos-Moot in Pretoria, but my little brother and sister went to Ben Voster


----------



## annemarievdh (28/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Moved here after school, attended Oos-Moot in Pretoria, but my little brother and sister went to Ben Voster



Cool, your about the same age as my sister and thought that maybe you would know her if you went to Ben Foster.

I moved from there about a year ago, my family and friends are still all in that area. Beautiful place. Miss it allot.

O and you can vape at the 

Misty River Spur - Tzaneen (outside, don't know about inside)


----------



## MurderDoll (29/4/14)

I haven't been anywhere adventurous enough to pull out the "piston" (As my boss puts it) and have a vape in the mall.
Think its the smoker in me that would wait for someone to come and give me a RFS.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (29/4/14)

1) Canal Walk - Century City, Cape Town (Mall)
2) VapeKing Lounge - Johannesburg
3) Pavilion Mall Westville
4) Oscars Restaurant in the undercover outside area
5) Rob's Man Cave
6) Rob's Offices in Kloof
7) Missouri Spur - Key West Mall Krugersdorp
8) Puff Vape Shope - Cradle stone Mall Krugersdorp 
9) Crow Daddy's - Tzaneen (Tzaneen Hotel)
10) The Grill Shop - Krugersdorp
11) Milky Lane - Key West Mall Krugersdorp
12) Mug & Bean - Key West Mall Krugersdorp
13) Mug & Bean - President Square Krugersdorp
14) President Hyper - Krugersdorp
15) Panarottis - Key West Mall Krugersdorp
16) Mugg and Bean Pinecrest Cntr, Pinetown (NO STINKIES ALLOWED)
17) Sam Browns, kloof (also allow smokers)
18) Oscars Hillcrest (but in smokers section)
19) RJ's (outside with smokers)
20) Bayside Mall - Table View
21) Saints Buger Joint - Big Bay


----------



## Tornalca (30/4/14)

22) Rocomamas - Ferndale, Randburg - http://rocomamas.com/ROCOMAMAS.html

The owner vapes and allows you to vape inside as well


----------



## annemarievdh (30/4/14)

Cradle Stone Mall - Krugersdorp


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Mug and Bean at King Shaka Airport... no one hassled me and Erica!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/5/14)

Aroma cafe in fourways. Indoor and outdoor vaping.

Monte casino aswell



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Monte casino aswell



Can you Vape in the non-smoking casino there Stroods?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Can you Vape in the non-smoking casino there Stroods?



We have before but it wasnt very busy so im not sure if it will change when it is but I doubt it 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

Any ETA on the return of the Vape King web site to the land of the living Stroods? Is that Gizarama working hard?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any ETA on the return of the Vape King web site to the land of the living Stroods? Is that Gizarama working hard?



Yip he is. Not sure whats happened. I dont understand all the technical jargon lol he is wprking hard though

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/5/14)

Keep forgetting to add:

Papachinos in fourways (so im sure all the rest)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt (5/5/14)

Here are some successes. Vaped in a Ster Kinekor theatre through an entire movie tonight, absolute bliss! Only one random present so I could chuck dem clouds. VM4 tastes rather strange after a mouthful of salt & vinegar lol! The theatre was in Cresta. Vaped outside in the non-smoking section of Jolly Rogers in Parkhursts this afternoon. Funny story, I had a magnifying lens with me and took to burning some straw paper with the lens, The manager, who's been eyeing my vapour for about 5 minutes, approaches and ask me what I'm burning. I show him the straw paper with a smile and he replies: "Please don't burn that here, it's a non-smoking section, the smoking section is over there." I nod, he walks away, and I continue vaping. Hahahahaha! I also stealth vaped at the ice rink in Northgate Mall over the weekend. I got some strange looks but never exhaled vapour so no one said anything.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Here are some successes. Vaped in a Ster Kinekor theatre through an entire movie tonight, absolute bliss! Only one random present so I could chuck dem clouds. VM4 tastes rather strange after a mouthful of salt & vinegar lol! The theatre was in Cresta. Vaped outside in the non-smoking section of Jolly Rogers in Parkhursts this afternoon. Funny story, I had a magnifying lens with me and took to burning some straw paper with the lens, The manager, who's been eyeing my vapour for about 5 minutes, approaches and ask me what I'm burning. I show him the straw paper with a smile and he replies: "Please don't burn that here, it's a non-smoking section, the smoking section is over there." I nod, he walks away, and I continue vaping. Hahahahaha! I also stealth vaped at the ice rink in Northgate Mall over the weekend. I got some strange looks but never exhaled vapour so no one said anything.



Me and Jaco vaped at the Ice Rink in Northgate mall round about December/January. We vaped for about 2 hours then one old lady complained to the security. They came and confronted us. "Please don't smoke here, this is a smoke free zone" Typical Jaco replied this is not smoking, here is no smoke just vaper. You can not stop us form vaping here as the smoking law is a tobacco law and here is no tobacco being burned.

The guard turned around and never came back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Wise security guard, cause I will also not look for k@# with Jaco

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (5/5/14)

@johan, don't worry. Me neither

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (11/5/14)

@annemarievdh and I vaped inside Greensleeves, they against smoking inside but passing vapour is a yes yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/6/14)

There is now a Puff store in KeyWest Mall across Game aswell so the whole mall is vape friendly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JP Brooks (24/6/14)

I've been Vaping for a month and half now. I've been vaping in every Resturaunt and in some shops. No Hassles Yet!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/6/14)

JP Brooks said:


> I've been Vaping for a month and half now. I've been vaping in every Resturaunt and in some shops. No Hassles Yet!!


Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/.
Happy vaping.


----------



## MarkK (24/6/14)

Blue Route mall is a vape safe zone.

Malls with Twisp counters are safe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/6/14)

So hogshead in rock cottage is NOT vape friendly they made us sit with stinkies last night  not even 5 minutes in there and I got a headache. Needless to say we didn't stay long 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (25/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So hogshead in rock cottage is NOT vape friendly they made us sit with stinkies last night  not even 5 minutes in there and I got a headache. Needless to say we didn't stay long
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
They arn't gona see us then ever. Hope your feeling better this morning @Stroods


----------



## PeterHarris (25/6/14)

when your cramped in a small smoking section, then get your revenge by going back with your cloud chaser setup - drop some pure VG in that and turn that entire smoking section hazy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> when your cramped in a small smoking section, then get your revenge by going back with your cloud chaser setup - drop some pure VG in that and turn that entire smoking section hazy!


 
Now thats an idea!!!


----------



## GlennBarton (25/6/14)

Aww cheers, thanks for this list guys, it'll come in handy. I don't have information like this since I live out in the sticks, but it'll come in handy when I visit Joburg to do some shopping.

Has anyone here tried https://www.kandypens.com? Thoughts?


----------



## annemarievdh (25/6/14)

GlennBarton said:


> Aww cheers, thanks for this list guys, it'll come in handy. I don't have information like this since I live out in the sticks, but it'll come in handy when I visit Joburg to do some shopping.


 
Welcome to the Forum @GlennBarton.

Please go and introduce yourself and tell us a bit about your vaping journey 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/


----------



## GlennBarton (25/6/14)

Ok AnneMarie, I'll definitely do that!

Have you used https://www.kandypens.com? Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (26/10/14)

Just so you all know, you can vape at St Stithians restaurant 

Also George lea sports club .

Thanks for the move

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (26/10/14)

ocean basket featherbrook is vape friendly too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (26/10/14)

Lol ok im 2.04m tall and i vape anywhere. I think i look like i belong under a bridge from a childrens story thats why people dont approach me? But to get back to the point i have also enyoyed a movie in pya vaping away. It was awesome!


----------



## Soprono (14/8/16)

Reviving this thread a little as I think its pretty important. I can confirm the following restaurants. Edit done, merged all and removed the given ones, we all know @Rob Fisher is more than welcoming so I left you up there. Please post if you know of shops and use the directory below, else tag me below and Ill amend the changes to this template. 

*A
B*
Beer House - Fourways
Bayside Mall - Table View​*C*
Canal Walk - Century City, Cape Town (Mall)
Crow Daddy's - Tzaneen (Tzaneen Hotel)
Canal Walk - Century City, Cape Town (Mall)​*D
E
F
G*
The Grill Shop - Krugersdorp​*H
I
J
K
L
M*
Missouri Spur - Key West Mall Krugersdorp
Mugg and Bean Pinecrest Cntr, Pinetown (NO STINKIES ALLOWED)
Mug & Bean - President Square Krugersdorp
Mug & Bean - Key West Mall Krugersdorp
Milky Lane - Key West Mall Krugersdorp​*N
O*
Oscars Restaurant in the undercover outside area
Oscars Hillcrest (but in smokers section)​*P*
Pavilion Mall Westville
Panarottis - Key West Mall Krugersdorp
President Hyper - Krugersdorp​*Q
R*
Rocomamas - Meyersdal
Rocomamas - Randburg
@Rob Fisher 's Place
RJ's (outside with smokers)​*S*
Salsa Mexican Grill - Fourways
Saints Buger Joint - Big Bay
Sam Browns, kloof (also allow smokers)
Spur - Columbine Avenue (edit: Smoking Section Only)​*T
U
V
W
X
Y
Z*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

